# WorldMark and RCI Points



## Steve (Aug 16, 2011)

There is a resort that I really like that has tons of inventory in RCI Points but almost no inventory in RCI Weeks.  I no longer have an RCI Points account.  Can I use WorldMark to trade into RCI Points inventory?  I'm not sure if this is possible, or if only RCI Weeks inventory is available to WorldMark owners.

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## stang99_tls (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe you can only have a RCI Points contract if you bought Travelshare from the developer.  If you have a resale acount or a non-Travelshare acount you only have access to RCI Weeks.


----------



## LLW (Aug 17, 2011)

stang99_tls said:


> I believe you can only have a RCI Points contract if you bought Travelshare from the developer.  If you have a resale acount or a non-Travelshare acount you only have access to RCI Weeks.



I believe this is correct.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 17, 2011)

stang99_tls said:


> I believe you can only have a RCI Points contract if you bought Travelshare from the developer.  If you have a resale acount or a non-Travelshare acount you only have access to RCI Weeks.



This is the case with Wyndham ownerships, except the developer component is called Plus Partners.  Does Travelshare predate Wyndham's affiliation or is it something Wyndham instituted?


----------



## stang99_tls (Aug 17, 2011)

learnalot said:


> This is the case with Wyndham ownerships, except the developer component is called Plus Partners.  Does Travelshare predate Wyndham's affiliation or is it something Wyndham instituted?



Travelshare wasn't started until Wynhdam became the developer and manager of Worldmark.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 17, 2011)

stang99_tls said:


> Travelshare wasn't started until Wynhdam became the developer and manager of Worldmark.



That's what I figured.  Thanks for confirming.


----------

